# an afternoon at the T



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I went to the t pier today and it was pretty slow I was not able to catch any bait soI just bumped for flounder. I had a few hits, but thenI lost my jig to some rocks soI went back to trying to net some pinfish with little luck. So thenI just watched other people fish... But it was better than not going at all.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

A quiet day at the pier is always better than an interesting day at work


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dam rock fish


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

well at least you got out and tried!!!! More than i can say!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Redfish (11/21/2009)*well at least you got out and tried!!!! More than i can say!!


x2 i havent been in almost 2 weeks :reallycrying


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

x3 I eaven't been in 2 1/2 weeks! I'm going tomorrow with my daughter surf fishing and then Kayak fishing on Tue


----------

